# Sand waterfall?



## hulalu48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Seriously thinking of doing a sand waterfall in my 55 long. Any sugestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stetez (Aug 24, 2012)

iv been thinking of making one myself my only suggestions would be to watch some of the how to vids on youtube to get a basic idea of how they work and not to use a sand thats to fine as it gets messy.


----------

